# Tennessee gun laws / unique residency situation



## Azreal (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sure _someone_ out there has this same problem, but so far I haven't heard anything about it online, so here goes.

I'm an American citizen with no other nationality ( :smt1099 ?), but my legal residence is in Japan. I live and work here, and hold a Long Term Residency Visa.

I want to replace a handgun a friend had to sell in hard times when I visit the states. (Who is an adult with a current carry permit, etc.) I would be buying in Tennessee. I'm 18 years old with no criminal record what so ever, and as far as I could tell, that qualifies me to buy a gun.

But what if they ask me where I reside? The last time I was in the states, I was living in Hawaii. I was born in Tennessee, but other than that, I don't know if I have any claim there. However, I don't have a claim anywhere else, either!

What's the best answer to this question? What would be the easiest way to buy this present? What about buying online? What about having another adult buy it?

Edit: I would have put this in the TN forum, but things seemed to be moving very slowly there, and I thought this might be equally appropriate.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am pretty darn sure you have to be at least 21 to buy a handgun. Try a Google search on buying a handgun in TN and I bet you will get several million hits.


----------



## Azreal (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh... I understand now. Googling, I thought that since the possession law was at 18, the buying law would be the same. But apparently I can only buy from a private individual or receive a gun as a gift. 

Okay, changing question: Three years from now, what would the answer be?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I looked around a little and came up with that too. 21 to buy from a shop (federal law), and 18 to buy from a private person. At least that is how I understood it. The rest I can't help you with. I would suggest contact the state police in TN or a lawyer.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> I looked around a little and came up with that too. 21 to buy from a shop (federal law), and 18 to buy from a private person. At least that is how I understood it. The rest I can't help you with. I would suggest contact the state police in TN or a lawyer.


Yup, that pretty much sums it up, although ironically some states allow you to get a CCW at 18, so it's possible to be a legal adult licensed to carry a deadly weapon who isn't considered responsible enough to buy a handgun from a federal dealer. I love gun laws. 

As far as the residency problem goes, that's a new one for me. It seems to me that this issue would be taken care of in the background check, but I agree that you should check with the people Ptarmigan mentioned. A couple more good places to check would be the State Attorney's office and possibly well-known gun dealers. It seems to me that they should know whether they can sell to you legally or not.

KG


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Tennessee Gun Laws*

Try this website for Tennessee information. http://www.state.tn.us/safety/handgun/reciprocity.htm
As a former full time narcotics agent and a current Reserve Deputy with the local S.O. with the Narcotics/Homicide Task Force, I agree that 21 is probably the threshold age for a legitimat carry/store purchased weapon. The age factor is also a great boundry line when facing questions concerning any shooting you might be involved in. I am a Georgia Resident and we have a 21 year old threshold to serve as a Deputy as well as a concealed Carry Permit here. I understand that the motivation for you is to replace a friend's weapon. As long as you are of legal age in Tennessee and can prove legal permanent residence as a US citizen you should have no issues. Proof of U.S. Citizenship/Lawful Permanent Residency is the buzzword for qualification according to Tennessee's website listed above. Good luck with your quest. I'd go by the local S.O. and have a deputy give you first hand information.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

So far as Tennessee is concerned, a valid Tennessee Driver's License, with a Tennessee address, is required. Lacking that, a voter registration card with a Government issued photo I.D. is required. Your place of birth has nothing to do with your legal residency.

So far as I can determine, you are an American citizen, born in Tennessee, residing in Japan.


Bob Wright


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

Have to be 21


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The only legal way to do what you want is to give the friend the money for him to buy it himself.


----------

